# can someone make me a....



## 2000xlt (May 6, 2006)

can someone make me an aluminum G2 styled body? if so how much??

Thanks


----------



## ACMarina (May 6, 2006)

Like a body that looks like the G2 but made of aluminium??


----------



## Morelite (May 6, 2006)

I could make a body with the same dimentions but it would not have the same pattern designs on the outside. You could choose smooth, knurled, or maybe grooves. I also would need a G2 to copy from.


----------



## 2000xlt (May 7, 2006)

ACMarina

Yes exactly like the G2 but amuminum


----------



## Morelite (May 7, 2006)

2000xlt said:


> ACMarina
> 
> Yes exactly like the G2 but amuminum


To make an "exact" copy of the grip designs would take a master on a CNC mill with rather difficult programming, even if you left the "Surefire" name off of it.
The cost would be out of this world for a one-off flashlight body.


----------



## Lunarmodule (May 7, 2006)

Ask Tranquility Base, he's the guru of custom battery tubes/flashlight bodies.


----------



## gadget_lover (May 7, 2006)

Morelite said:


> To make an "exact" copy of the grip designs would take a master on a CNC mill with rather difficult programming, even if you left the "Surefire" name off of it.
> The cost would be out of this world for a one-off flashlight body.




Not to be contrary, but in the good old days there were mechanical duplicators that used a tracing arm pressing against the the original to guide a cutter over a blank. Locking the rotation of the original and the blank will allow 3D cutting on a cylindrical surface.

One of the science channel shows had a segment where they showed just such a duplicator used to make rifle stocks. Many wood lathes have a similar attachment available to allow you to make multiple parts that are substantially identical. Think chair legs.

But yes, a CNC would be much easier for a one-off duplication. The set up time to build a duplicator would be prohibitive.

Daniel


----------



## Kryosphinx (May 7, 2006)

IIRC, the 6P is completely interchangeable with the G2


----------



## NewBie (May 7, 2006)

There are machines that can make fast 3D scans to crazy accuracies. Find a place that has one, and have them scan it for you. The ones I have seen utilize lasers.


----------



## Coop (May 12, 2006)

I know some people who can do this. Make a 3d laser scan of a G2, then have it reproduced on a cnc... but the cost of this really isn't worth it... a one off will cost you more than a U2 at retail price...


----------



## watt4 (May 12, 2006)

cast it.


----------



## highorder (Jun 3, 2006)

FWIW, casting is not a bad idea. if you start with good raw matl's, it may work well. what is the desire for an Al copy of a G2?


----------



## G1K (Jun 8, 2006)

If you could draw (solidworks) or obtain a 3d model of the body (via a 3d scanner).

The actual milling of the surface of the body is a peice of cake with CNC. Use a rotary table instead of an x or y linear axis and tada, it's just that easy. A an x-y picture can now be made around a diameter.

This is how the custom engraved candles are made..

now w/o access to the proper equipment, it would be time consuming, and expensive.


Ryan


----------



## recalled (Jun 8, 2006)

Some CAD programs will export G-code directly, and some CNC machines will connect directly to a computer that issues the CAD file in 3-D. Either way, a simple machine drawing in 3-D can yield a rapid CNC result.


- recalled


----------

